# Apache tomcat



## leicster25 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hello I have just downloaded and installed apache tomcat - it works ok from localhost - showing the tomcat initial page. I have also downloaded and installed the java sdk. A dos window shows that i have set up the java sdk ok as java -version shows a good response and javac -help shows a good response. I have an HTML form in directory C:\apache\apache-tomcat-5.5.15\webapps\ROOT that displays ok using http://localhost/Hello.HTML, BUT I have a Hello.jsp member , that although it displays the static part of the form via http://localhost/Hello.jsp ..... it does not disply the date from the jsp tag Time: <%= new java.util.Date() %> ..... I just get the static text for 'Time'. I have set my classpath to C:\apache\apache-tomcat-5.5.15\common\lib .... the location of the jsp-api and servlet-api jar files, so I think the system should know where to find the java.util.Date class. 

Have you any ideas to help me please ?

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## leicster25 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Hello*

Hello i posted a question a little while ago now......has anyone had a chance to look at it ????


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Unfortunately, I'm not familiar with Tomcat. You may want to take a look at this URL and see if perhaps you missed a step while configuring everything: http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-3.2-doc/tomcat-apache-howto.html


----------

